

Quest for perfect Search Engine (Semantic Search) - fogus
http://www.abhishekmehta.com/apache-roller-4/blogs/entry/quest_for_a_perfect_search

======
planckscnst
The article is nearly impossible to read.

~~~
jerryji
Why is it _impossible_ to read?

Even though I frowned at their splitting the 3 short sections into 3 pages,
frowned again at their forcing opening of a new browser/tab for each section,
it at least provides a (semi)decent summary of the different search engines in
the market and hence stays high above the lower quadrant of the worst articles
I've seen in terms of intent, content, layout, or color.

------
mehtaabhi
How did you felt about this article! discuss!

